# [solved] Gentoo Installation sichern

## ok

Ich möchte meine gesamte Gentoo Installation ( / ) in ein Tar via LAN auf einem Windows XP Rechner sichern, die Festplatte partitionieren, Partitionen neu formatieren und dann das Tar wieder einspielen.

Nach einigen Recherchen habe ich noch folgende Fragen:

- Gibt es eine Obergrenze bei der Dateigröße wenn ich smbfs bzw. CIFS nutze?

- was aus /usr/portage muss nicht! gesichert werden  (z.B. /usr/portage/distfiles)? 

- Muss /var/cache/edb/ gesichert werden? /var/cache/eix wird sicherlich neu erstellt?

- Wie kann ich symbolische Links auf ein besimmtes  Verzeichnis finden?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar...Last edited by ok on Sun May 20, 2007 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fauli

 *ok wrote:*   

> - was aus /usr/portage muss nicht! gesichert werden  (z.B. /usr/portage/distfiles)? 
> 
> - Muss /var/cache/edb/ gesichert werden? /var/cache/eix wird sicherlich neu erstellt?

 

/usr/portage (und /var/cache/edb) werden mit einem emerge --sync wieder gefüllt, und die Dateien in /usr/portage/distfiles werden bei Bedarf neu heruntergeladen. D. h., du brauchst /usr/portage gar nicht zu sichern. 

Wenn du noch mehr Platz sparen möchtest, kannst du beim Sichern auch /usr/src weglassen und die Kernelquellen später neu installieren. (Vielleicht aber /usr/src/linux/.config sichern, falls du den Kernel .config Support nicht aktiviert hast.)

----------

## ok

Danke für die gute Nachricht, ich werde für /usr/portage eine eigene Partition mit reiserfs einrichten. Wenn es dann zu stark fragmentiert kann ich es wieder neu aufbauen lassen.

Jetzt ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass mein /var/log/portage/ - Verzeichnis, obwohl es nur ein Unterverzeichnis enthält, ziemlich groß ist:

```
genlap2 /var/log # ls -lR /var/log/portage/

/var/log/portage/:

total 12

drwxrws--- 2 portage portage 12288 May 12 23:20 elog

/var/log/portage/elog:

total 0

```

----------

## Totenmond

Ist das was du willst nicht ein Stage4?

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Stage4

----------

## ok

 *Totenmond wrote:*   

> Ist das was du willst nicht ein Stage4?
> 
> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Stage4

 

Das ist es, es geht mir noch um die Details, u.a. wie kann ich das Archiv übers LAN sichern (Lokal habe ich nicht genug Platz), wie teile ich meine Festplatte mit welchem Dateisystem auf. Und wenn ich schon dabei bin wollte ich auch noch nicht mehr benötigte Programme entfernen. 

Hier im Forum gab es auch mal einen Thread wie man ein Paket mit allen Dateien unmergen kann, leider find ich den jetzt nicht mehr.

----------

## l3u

Ich mach das immer minimalistisch.

hda1: reiserfs --> /

hda2: swap

hda3: ext3 --> /home

Und fertich ;-) Weil was will ich mit 24 Partitionen? bringt für meinen Desktop-Rechner nichts, außer daß irgendwann mal eine voll ist und anderswo noch Platz wäre. Und sofern Grub das Dateisystem von / kennt, braucht man auch keine extra /boot-Partition.

 *ok wrote:*   

> Hier im Forum gab es auch mal einen Thread wie man ein Paket mit allen Dateien unmergen kann, leider find ich den jetzt nicht mehr.

 

```
emerge -C programm
```

;-) da bleiben nur Dateien in /etc oder ~ übrig. Und die schlagen meist Größentechnisch nicht so hammermäßig ins Gewicht. Um Abhängigkeiten mit zu entfernen danach noch ein

```
emerge -av --depclean
```

und vielleicht ein

```
revdep-rebuild
```

bin ich immer ganz gut damit gefahren bisher.

----------

## ok

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ich mach das immer minimalistisch.
> 
> hda1: reiserfs --> /
> 
> hda2: swap
> ...

 Hatte bisher immer /boot auf einer eigenen Partition, gibt aber in meinem Fall keinen Grund.

Hast du einen Grund warum reiserfs: / und ext3: /home?

Ich habe geplant: ext3: / und reiserfs: /usr/portage; /var vieleicht noch /home 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C programm
> ```
> ...

 Die wollte ich aber auch los werden, nicht wegen der Größe sondern um mit manchen Programmen bei Null anzufangen.

Auch hatte ich mal, nur zum Testen, Paludis installiert. Nur kurz genutzt und dann wieder deinstalliert. Wollte dann pkgcore testen, hat nicht funktioniert wg. Dateireste von Paludis. Diese musste ich von Hand löschen. Ein locate paludis zeigte mir einiges mehr an als erwartet:-o *Quote:*   

>   Um Abhängigkeiten mit zu entfernen danach noch ein
> 
> ```
> emerge -av --depclean
> ```
> ...

 

Mach ich immer nachdem ich mehrere Programme deinstalliert habe oder bei größeren Updates.

Ich wollte auch noch wissen, ob ich bei größeren Dateien Probleme mit smbfs bzw. CIFS bekommen werde? 

Oder hat von euch schon einer eine einzelne mehrere GB große Datei (größer als der freie Platz auf der lokalen Festplatte) via LAN auf einen Windows Rechner übertragen? Kann ich eine so große Datei auch 'pipen' cat grosseDatei | split ...  (Die Daten müssen vermutlich zwischengespeichert werden)?

----------

## sschlueter

 *ok wrote:*   

> Ich wollte auch noch wissen, ob ich bei größeren Dateien Probleme mit smbfs bzw. CIFS bekommen werde? 
> 
> Oder hat von euch schon einer eine einzelne mehrere GB große Datei (größer als der freie Platz auf der lokalen Festplatte) via LAN auf einen Windows Rechner übertragen? Kann ich eine so große Datei auch 'pipen' cat grosseDatei | split ...  (Die Daten müssen vermutlich zwischengespeichert werden)?

 

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Kopieren großer Dateien per SMB ausgesprochen problematisch, wenn einer der beiden Systeme ein Windows-System ist.

Installiere einfach auf dem Windows-System den Filezilla FTP-Server. Der arbeitet meiner Erfahrung nach extrem zuverlässig, auch bei großen Dateien. Es gibt auch FTP-Clients, die Daten vom standard input lesen und hochladen können, beispielsweise ncftpput.

Und ich würde, wie bereits in diesem Thread erwähnt, kein tar verwenden.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ok wrote:*   

> [...]u.a. wie kann ich das Archiv übers LAN sichern (Lokal habe ich nicht genug Platz)

 

Z.B. mit netcat. Damit habe ich mal einen dd (diskdump) übers Netzwerk auf meinen Windows Rechner vorgenommen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## sschlueter

Aber dd kann nicht verwendet werden, wenn man die Datensicherung machen möchte, weil man die Partitionierung ändern will und/oder die verwendeten Dateisysteme.

----------

## ok

Danke für die Antworten.

Leider kann ich erst jetzt wieder weiter machen, hatte letzten Sonntag mein BIOS verbogen und konnte nicht mehr booten. Jetzt gehts wieder und ich wage einen zweiten Anlauf.

@ sschlueter: An ftp hatte ich auch schon gedacht, wusste aber nicht, dass es möglich ist die Ausgabe von stdout zu übertragen. Erst vor kurzem wollte ich mich noch mit ftp clients für die console beschäftigen und habe ncftp und lftp in die engere Auswahl genommen. Jetzt werde ich aber erst mal FileZilla testen. 

Zum Thema smbfs und cifs: bei smbf muss der (sehr schlecht dokumentierte) Parameter "-o lfs" angegeben werden, damit auf Dateien größer 2 GB zugegriffen werden kann. Bei CIFS besteht diese Grenze nicht.

----------

## doedel

Denk auch daran, FAT mag nur Dateien bis 4GB. Wobei die meisten Windowssystem mittlerweile auf NTFS laufen...

----------

## ok

Danke für die Antworten.

Es hat funktioniert.

Auf dem Windows Rechner habe ich FileZilla Server installiert, Benutzer angelegt und ein Verzeichnis zugeordnet.

Von dem Linux Rechner aus erstellte ich ein tar von "/" und übertrug es via named pipe und lftp (2 Sitzungen) auf den Win Rechner. Zuerst hatte ich noch mit bzip2 gepackt, war aber sehr langsam. Mit zip war es dann etwas schneller. Den Speicherbedarf überprüfte ich mit free: Zuerst wurde der gesamte Speicher (ohne Swap) ausgenutzt, dann pendelte er sich bei +/- 0 ein. 

Mit einer Live CD (System Rescue CD V 0.3.5) partitionierte ich die Festplatte und habe das Tar wieder via ftp zurückgespielt. Leider strürzte der Rechner, nach dem chroot, mehrfach ab und ich nutzte Knoppix. 

Beim Start von der neuen Partition wurde dann als letztes "unable to open initial console" gemeldet und der Rechner startete erneut. Die Lösung fand ich in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml:

 *Quote:*   

> # mkdir test
> 
> # mount --bind / test
> 
> # cd test/dev
> ...

 

Somit ist das Problem erstmal gelöst.

P.S. wenn mir noch jemand sagen kann, was die beiden mknod Befehle genau bewirken wäre ich noch dankbar. Die Man - Seiten sind nicht so aufschlussreich was die Zahlen am Ende bedeuten.

----------

